# xorgproto:  deinstall script for related *proto ports



## gladiola (Dec 13, 2018)

I was just doing a build which called on xorgproto.  There were a lot of conflicts with other *proto related ports in x11.  After deinstalling several, I came across this reference:  https://www.freshports.org/x11/xorgproto/ 

Given that list of consolidated *proto ports, I made the script below to go through the related ports and deinstall those.  Of course, look ahead and accept your risk.  Script file suffix changed to append a .txt for safety.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2018)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20180731:
  AFFECTS: users of x11/xorg and all ports with USE_XORG=*proto
  AUTHOR: zeising@FreeBSD.org

  The xorg *proto packages have all been merged into one package,
  x11/xorgproto.  This might cause issues with upgrading.  If you
  get conflicts between xorgproto and old *proto packages, please
  remove the old package and install xorgproto again.

  In order to remove all orphaned ports, including all *proto port,
  the following can be used after the ports tree has been updated:
  pkg version -l \? | cut -f 1 -w | grep -v compat | xargs pkg delete -fy
```


----------



## gladiola (Dec 14, 2018)

Sir Dice, you know we're not going to read the directions.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 14, 2018)

gladiola said:


> Sir Dice, you know we're not going to read the directions.


Then it might help to learn pkg-updating(8) and automate the lookups. One way or the other you can't safely ignore this, sometimes things might go smoothly but chances are high that you could eventually run into severe inconsistencies (depending on the involved ports).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2018)

Granted, I don't always read UPDATING too. Only when I run into problems. But it's always the first place I go when I do have build issues.


----------

